# stone block tunnel portals from foam video



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I made a video of the method I use to "carve" blue foam insulation sheets into stone block for portals and walls.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNNGJnAvH9A&feature=youtu.be

Let me know what you think or have questions.

Mike


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the video.The portals looks GOOD. 
What size (wattage) of iron did you use? 
Richard


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Posted By RCE on 29 Dec 2013 06:39 PM
Thanks for the video.The portals looks GOOD. 
What size (wattage) of iron did you use? 
Richard

thanks Rich, I'm not sure of the wattage, it's just a pencil type iron. The foam melts easily. I don't think wattage matters much, but I wouldn't use the same heavy duty iron that I use to solder track jumpers!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

You beat me to it. These are a couple of mine from the past couple months.



















I use 2 inch foam


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Those look real nice, I like the look of the thicker foam. I used 3/4" thick foam.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I liked your video. One question, what grit sand paper do you use? 

I have a retaining wall I need to build, I think I'll give this a go and see if it works for that. The only issue is it's on a curve, do you think that will work? 

Thanks, 
Jim


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Jim,
The sandpaper I used is medium 100 grit. That step is quick, just light pressure for about 1-2 minutes to smooth out the edges.
As far as the curve, I have done a culvert on a 10 foot diameter curve. I used 3/4" thick foam and it wrapped around my form ok.
https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/q77/s720x720/1382865_10201438045287372_1445987066_n.jpg


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike thank you very much for taking the time to show how you do your process. You make it look easy and it looks great. pete


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

You're welcome Pete! Thank you!


----------

